# What do people grow in



## jfuller1988 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been using 20l Rubbermaid containers, and 2x 3 inch net pots. To grow my tomatoes and peppers in I saw a system on Monday that I had set up to grow peppers in a year ago, with cannabis growing in it. The net pots have fallen throw the lid in to the tank.
The root mass, size, and shape of the plant lead me to thick maybe a 10 inch net pot on a 5 gallon bucket would be best. What do growers here use for there DWC setup? 

view my blog on growing plants at www.growinmaine.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2017)

:huh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2017)

I use 6" net pots in my 5 gal buckets.   The ID of a 5 gal buckets is only 11", so I think a 10" net pot would be too big.  You will get root growth out the sides of the pots.  The size of the net pot is not nearly as important as pot size in dirt.  The net pot's purpose is basically to keep the plant stable.  The majority of root growth is outside the net pot, so actual net pot size is not that important.  I have grown quite large plants in 3" net pots.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2017)

Look for HDPE symbol on plastic. 
I use hydroton in 5 and 10 inch net pots in 5gal buckets and see no difference in the plants, most of the roots head down to the water


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2017)

I use 5 gallon smart pots. or cloth pots.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 6, 2017)

they make the net lids for 5 gallon buckets for DWC. I grow in Poo


tcabs


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2017)

I use the larger totes and have them connected together with 2" hoses which connect them in series with a tote that is the reservoir. I use 10" or 12"(cant remember) netpots that hang down inside the totes. I put only one plant/pot per tote. I also found that the weight of the plants can be too much for the tote/pot setup so I got some plexiglass sheet that I had laying around, and I cut them to fin the top of the tote lids. This solved the issue of the excess weight pushing down on the lids by pushing the weight strain to the edge of the lid where it is strongest.

I have my plant totes sitting on a 7" high platform and the reservoir sitting on the floor. This makes the reservoir deeper than the other totes so that I can have more water in the system without having to submerge the netpots in the solution. My solution circulates regularly to keep the solution mixed, and I have a top feeding system that waters the pots 2x a day. My plants are very happy with this system, and it makes it far easier to do solution changes as needed. I also have the reservoir sitting outside my flower room so that I can check and/or change the solution during the day time without having to disturb my sleeping plants. I have a bad back so doing water changes in buckets is out of the question for me as you have to lift the plants to access the water in the buckets. I have also found that the larger your reservoir is the less you have to change water or adjust pH. If you want to see it, take a look at my grow journal. the bottom signature "pup's new stealth closet".  If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 15, 2017)

have used a number of things atm using 1 gallon fabric bags growing 6 in coco and perlite top fed making 5 gal of nutes at a time perfect for a new grower easy to manage the ph and low cost

i have 4' plants under a 6oow hps in the 1 gallons so u can get nice size plants with out getting over your head on the trimming end


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2017)

5,3,1 gallon smart pots and soil.
In DWC I do 6" net pot in 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## zem (Feb 17, 2017)

The netpots falling through is probably caused by a wrong cut since i have used even small 2" netpots the only problem I had was tippin and never falling through a hole. For tomatoes you have not much of a problem sibce you have to tie or trellis them anyway


----------



## jfuller1988 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you, to all of you for your help! I am going to try 5 gallon buckets, the the 6 inch net pot lids. 

view my blog on growing plants at www.growinmaine.com


----------

